
Show HN: Hyperping.io, a simple and inexpensive website monitoring service - lbckr
https://hyperping.io
======
lbckr
Hey HN,

here is the V1 of an uptime monitoring tool i've been working on the for the
last 3 months. I tried to make something simple and really affordable. It
doesn't require any setup and allow you to monitor your domains and APIs
within seconds!

I had a lot of fun coding this, but here comes the marketing part where I'm
less familiar with but brings new challenges.

Come talk to me if you want to get a coupon code or something, also I would
love feedback from you guys

~~~
brudgers
My advice is to seek customers who are not attracted by "inexpensive" or
"affordable" and to tailor the product and its marketing away from "competing
with free" and towards selling business value for enough money to make the
product sustainable while providing high quality support and improvements by a
well financed engineering team.

Good luck.

------
kaloryfer
The tech part is the easiest here. Marketing a website monitoring service is
really hard. That is why there are more than 70 providers known to have shut
down: [https://www.supermonitoring.com/blog/website-monitoring-
serv...](https://www.supermonitoring.com/blog/website-monitoring-services-
that-shut-down/)

